# Wet Dry



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

This is a Wet dry filter that Nate built me it goes on top of the hood b/c my tank is not drilled dimensions are 8"x6"x6". I'm going to use cell pore bio blocks for media b/c the filter isn't big enough for bio balls.I'm using a Rio2500 to pump the water into the wet dry. It'll sit on the glass top on the left side of the tank while the Rio will be on the right side. Then the water will drain back in to the tank at the back of the hood where the plastics cut outs are for filter's, heaters, etc.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

when LL gets it we will have some running pics, its only for cell pore media, otherwise it wouldnt have enough surface area to handle his tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Impressive work Nate!!! How much you charge? you can pm me with it if you dont wanna publicize it.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am tryin to get a vendor license so I can get the cell pore as well for cheap, then I will give a price, the bulkhead drains are extra as well, they are there so he can screw in pvc elbows to aim the return water where ever he wants


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well done nate...how long did it take you to bulid it?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Is there room in there to throw mechanical filtration medium at the top?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm going to use my AC 300 w/ the wet dry for the 120 gallon. the Ac will have a carbon and 2 sponges to help out. The total GPH will be around 1085.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

awesome job nate


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I had LL buy a sponge prefilter attachment for the pump which goes in the tank

you could put a 1" thick sponge in the drip box part I am pretty sure,

time to build isnt too much, the cleaning up the mess, waiting for solvent to dry and polishing the edges it what takes time

acrylic dust is staticly charged and clings to everything, its a pain to clean, then polishing edges is tedious and slow, solvent only dries so fast, so I wait 2 hrs before touching it again

but I made that in under a week, bout 6 days total due to schedule

I can design them around whatever needs you have, or if you have your own design feel free to run it by me


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Could ya make one to go with an overflow. If so i might be interested to have ya make me one this summer. Then i buy a cheap overflow. If ya are willing.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Equipment Forum_*


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i will hope to buy some when i get my big ass tank.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Could ya make one to go with an overflow. If so i might be interested to have ya make me one this summer. Then i buy a cheap overflow. If ya are willing.


 its designed not to use an overflow, therefore it will save cost of the overflow, and in most cases with below tank wet drys you need 2 pumps, this only needs one so it saves cost of a pump too.

I can make the under tank kind as well, and I can make overflows but from what I have seen in a few cases on ebay I will not be able to match those prices, they sell used ones for like $40, they bulkheads and material alone would cost that much for one that is capable of doing tanks 120g+

I will have pics of the under tank type in a week or so using cell pore sheets (making it for myself)


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

very nice, I like the above the tank idea.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

hey I was wondering if people would rather have this filter hang off the back opposed to sitting on top of the lid, it would still be above the tank, it would merely have a support to hold it off the back of the tank, similar to hang on power filters, except it would sit completely above the tank, not hang down below the top like power fitlers do

do you understand what I mean?

this new idea would keep it from sitting on the tank and allow you to get in the tank easier, however you will need about 5-6" clearance behind the tank


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Nice looking thing Nate! I wonder how's that thing work though? A detailed diagram will be much appreciated


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

BiteMeNipMe said:


> Nice looking thing Nate! I wonder how's that thing work though? A detailed diagram will be much appreciated


 I suspect you mean the sit behind the tank version?

let me draw one up


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

wa la, I would put a set screw through the back supporting piece so you can make it fit tight though


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

basically the only difference between this and Lucky's would be the feet on it to sit it on the back of the tank, and the return would be similar to those of hang ons, (waterfall type) instead of bulkheads


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

I was asking about the one on the picture. Why two holes on the bottom? What goes into the first section (level) and the second one?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

The first section nothing. U could fit sponge about an inch thick i think that's what Nate said. the second is where the cell pore bio blocks go(1 1/4" 2 quarts).


----------

